

TARDIS in pure CSS (from Doctor Who) - cgbystrom
http://csstardis.co.uk/

======
MartinCron
More seriously: I have decided that the next time I am working in a large open
floor plan (which I am generally OK with) I am going to construct a full-size
Tardis replica (plans for these are plentiful, and carpentry isn't as hard as
I feared) and label it "POLITE private call BOX) and use it for the rare
personal phone call that I don't want to share with the whole damn company.

------
MartinCron
That is truly beautiful. Good work. One question, though: is it bigger on the
inside?

~~~
thaumaturgy
No, it's smaller on the outside.

